# Hauntcast 40 Airs July 6th



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 40 airs July 6th featuring a special prop segment by Mache Master Stolloween, Musical Guest Verse 13 and and interview with award winning home haunter Chris Ainsworth of the Thornhill woods Haunted House and President of Scarefest Canada.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

YES, I have my download clicking finger ready!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

If you haven't subscribed, here is what you're missing http://hauntcast.net/2012/07/what-youre-missing/


----------

